# Atlanta Herf!!!



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay Atlantians, I am thinking that we need a herf. So, I am proposing a mid April herf at a cigarshop. I met Herbie last weekend at a great shop in Marrietta. I frequent a shop in Dunwoody that I am sure would love to host it. Lets hear some feedback.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Depending on when it is, I could probably make it over from Alabama, if the invitatin extends across state lines.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I can make it from Tallahassee. only 5 hour drive. Count me in.


----------



## CONE-NER (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll be visiting Atlanta from the 9th-12th. I'm in.
Where can I go to enjoy my stoogies?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I should be able to make it if on a weekend I dont have the kids. which are the weekends of 1, 22, and 29


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, we have four more people interested. None of them live in Atlanta. That is awesome, but we need some Atlanta backup because I cant show these guys the finer points of this city by myself. Atlanta herf...respond...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Okay, we have four more people interested. None of them live in Atlanta. That is awesome, but we need some Atlanta backup because I cant show these guys the finer points of this city by myself. Atlanta herf...respond...


:rMAO!! Isn't this always the was of the world!!


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Okay, we have four more people interested. None of them live in Atlanta. That is awesome, but we need some Atlanta backup because I cant show these guys the finer points of this city by myself. Atlanta herf...respond...


Definately down for an Atlanta herf! I'm in.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

So has this fallen off the radar????


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

hey, i love the herfin, sign me up


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Tight this month:

15th - Easter weekend, Income Tax Time

22nd - 1st 2006 PIGS Poker Smoker at the Old Norcross Pleasure Palace

29th - Cinco de Mayo Herf

Next month would be better for me!


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

The Old Boar said:


> Tight this month:
> 
> 15th - Easter weekend, Income Tax Time
> 
> ...


What is the event on the 22nd? Sounds interesting. I live in Norcross.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

PIGS = Politically Incorrect Gentlemens' Society. Started over ten years ago. But didn't get named PIGS untill EX- president Clinton and his wife come on the scene. Poker games are roving, moving games. Don't know where until the night before. So whereever it is, it is called the The Old Norcross Pleasure Palace.

Where in Norcross do you live?


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

The Old Boar said:


> PIGS = Politically Incorrect Gentlemens' Society. Started over ten years ago. But didn't get named PIGS untill EX- president Clinton and his wife come on the scene. Poker games are roving, moving games. Don't know where until the night before. So whereever it is, it is called the The Old Norcross Pleasure Palace.
> 
> Where in Norcross do you live?


Use to be Peachtree Corners, now in Berkley Lake.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

any more info on this?


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> any more info on this?


Nope. I sent TSH a PM but never heard back. Atlanta has a hard time putting together a herf for some reason.


----------



## WooferBearATL (Apr 22, 2006)

Here in Chamblee guys. Keep me posted.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo on the 29th. Be there or get you Mayo Cincoed!! Check on CF .


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

The Old Boar said:


> Cinco de Mayo on the 29th. Be there or get you Mayo Cincoed!! Check on CF .


What is CF?


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

GhostDawg said:


> What is CF?


CF - Cigar Family Web Site


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm... if I'm still IN Atlanta at the time, I may be in for the herf on the 29th.. it's my birthday!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Look toward Sugar Hill, GA, tomorrow, and look for the smoke and spud gun bullet in air. Come and get your Cinco Mayoed!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

The Old Boar said:


> Look toward Sugar Hill, GA, tomorrow, and look for the smoke and spud gun bullet in air. Come and get your Cinco Mayoed!


Oh damn, I'm retarded.. I don't know why, but I read that as 29th of May, not 29th of April. I definitely can't make it, finals Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday.. oh well, you guys have fun!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Don't cry about no Herfs in Hotlanta, if you didn't go to Cinco de Mayo. Latin lovelys, Tequila, Rum, lots of beer, Green Label Johnny Walker, Spud Guns, 7 boxes of free Cigars (TTT, ERdM, HdM, AF-8-5-8, even some Opus "A"s floating around, a few AF-B's, saw some Hemi-MP's being handed out). So next time don't complain :s about the Non-Herf scene in Hotlanta, if you didn't show for this one!!!!!!!!


----------



## WooferBearATL (Apr 22, 2006)

The Old Boar said:


> Don't cry about no Herfs in Hotlanta, if you didn't go to Cinco de Mayo. Latin lovelys, Tequila, Rum, lots of beer, Green Label Johnny Walker, Spud Guns, 7 boxes of free Cigars (TTT, ERdM, HdM, AF-8-5-8, even some Opus "A"s floating around, a few AF-B's, saw some Hemi-MP's being handed out). So next time don't complain :s about the Non-Herf scene in Hotlanta, if you didn't show for this one!!!!!!!!


Seems I missed the details on it. Heard on here it was going on but did not know where or any of the other details.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

WooferBearATL said:


> Seems I missed the details on it. Heard on here it was going on but did not know where or any of the other details.


I have no idea where this took place. Went to CF and didn't see anything. Too cryptic.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

GhostDawg said:


> I have no idea where this took place. Went to CF and didn't see anything. Too cryptic.


For the "too cryptic" ones, and so you don't miss the next one.
Go to Cigarfamily.com web site, click on Cigar Lounge, next click on Clubhouse Room. All Herfs will listed there. In this case it is listed as "Cinco de Mayo" thread


----------

